# Happy Australia Day



## gooblax (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Australia Day to all the Aussies here! 

What're everyone's plans for the weekend?

It's a bit wet here so I've made myself an egg sandwich for breakfast and might go out later in the day.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Happy Aussie Day


----------



## Retired (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Australia Day to you and to all our members from Australia!


----------



## Meg (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Australia Day, Gooblax 

I am going to a Hottest 100 party.  There will be bbq for lunch and dinner (lamb, of course!), board games, and I shall endeavour to wear my hat and drink responsibly.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 25, 2013)

Thoughts on reading this thread:

1. In Australia, you can't go wrong with an egg sandwich on a wet day.

2. In Australia, wearing a hat responsibly is considered as important or more important than drinking responsibly.

Conclusions: Australians are a strange breed...


----------



## Meg (Jan 25, 2013)

And proud of it 

I've already got my hat on, and I'm still inside!  The sun is not very kind in Tasmania: we've got the ozone hole so the sun is more intense than most other places even if it's not as hot.


----------



## rdw (Jan 25, 2013)

Happy Australia day. Enjoy your hat wearing, egg sandwich eating and lamb BBQ celebrations!


----------



## gooblax (Jan 25, 2013)

David Baxter said:


> Thoughts on reading this thread:
> 
> 1. In Australia, you can't go wrong with an egg sandwich on a wet day.
> 
> ...


:lol: The two points don't sound strange to me at all


----------



## Meg (Jan 26, 2013)

I skipped the egg sandwich (though it wasn't wet here so maybe that's ok?? ), but managed not to get sunburned (can't say the same for my husband - after demanding that I slip, slop, slap he did none of these and is looking a bit sunkissed).  Did slightly overindulge in an amazing trifle, especially considering there was a BBQ for lunch and a turkey on a spit for dinner and I really didn't neeeeeed a second helping, but all things considered it was a good day.  Even better that we get Monday off for the public holiday!

We also taught an American how to say 'Australia' like an Australian.


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 26, 2013)

Meg said:


> We also taught an American how to say 'Australia' like an Australian.



"Straya".  

(ok, maybe that's after one beer too many  

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## MWCT (Jan 30, 2013)

Happy Australia day to everyone down under!  I had the pleasure to get a business trip to Sydney and Manly back 10 years ago.....my favorite place to visit!  Have been wanting to go back ever since - however, it is cost prohibitive and too long a flight (from the east coast of the US).

Maybe I should have an egg sandwich and throw something on the barbie and dream I am there too.


----------



## Andy (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope all you Aussies had a great Arvo and bludged around a bit! Hopefully you didn't consume to much at the local billabong and turn into Martha in Bullamankanka from being off ya scone. I mean really, how much can a Koala bare? Howzat?! lol  Good thing you didn't have to get up at a sparrows fart. 

Well, I've got some hooning to do. Hoo roo!

lol Don't blame me...
~Aussie Lingo and Sayings Page~


----------



## MHealthJo (Jan 30, 2013)

I bask in the intra-Australian cultural diversity by admitting that in my whole life here I've never heard a couple of those. 

...Nah, it's probably just not enough time spent bludging in country pubs.


----------

